
Vector Launch Systems Filed for Chapter 11 - ExodusOrbitals1
https://spacenews.com/vector-files-for-chapter-11-bankruptcy/
======
ExodusOrbitals1
Note the part about LM purchasing the "software-defined satellite" technology
assets from Vector. That's where the value is!

